# make me some lemonade sig and av combo?



## Mehdi (Mar 13, 2007)

...well I suck at gfx. and I need some help, so I'm calling out for GFX guys who can cook up some sig and av with lemonade in it.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Pretty please


----------



## emirof (Mar 13, 2007)

Av:





Sig:





Yeah no need thanking


----------



## gov78 (Mar 13, 2007)

well im at work on making you one now gimme a while and it will be finished


----------



## gov78 (Mar 13, 2007)

Sig:





Avatar:


----------



## Mehdi (Mar 13, 2007)

sweet thanks guys.

But im looking for something more simple. No smiley just lemonade some blue sky maybe... No techy XD


----------



## gov78 (Mar 13, 2007)

how about that nice and simple like


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 13, 2007)

Just an ava so far, and a quickie at that...
edit: ok, so here's a sig too...


----------



## Psyfira (Mar 14, 2007)

Do not look it is not real




I'm not being serious, scene's just the first thing I thought of when someone said lemonade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Not a serious sig entry; breaks dimension rules, rubbish fonts, poor editing, etc, screencap shamelessly nabbed from here in 10 mins flat.)

Seriously now, the avatar/sig combo mthrnite did looks rather good


----------



## Mehdi (Mar 14, 2007)

I'll take mthernites till I learn how to fully use paint!

Thanks guys!


----------

